
He Was Iran’s Homegrown Tech Star. The Guards Saw a Blackmail Opportunity - adem
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/21/world/middleeast/Iran-technology-arrest-spy.html
======
bsder
For people who don't automatically recognize the name, Behdad Esfahbod is one
of the significant people behind internationalization in the open source world
--especially for Middle-Eastern languages and scripts.

He is a major persona behind HarfBuzz (which is like one of only 3 text
shapers in the _world_ ) and also created Glyphy (which does font rendering
using graphics cards).

It is an absolute tragedy what was done to him.

